
Covid-19: Debunking the Hemoglobin Story - peter_retief
https://medium.com/@amdahl/covid-19-debunking-the-hemoglobin-story-ce27773d1096
======
peter_retief
I posted the debunked article so this is part apology. Lets keep debate open
though, lets interrogate everything.

